# Uchronia - The Alternate History List



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 25, 2004)

Here's a site I've often visited, may be interesting to some of you, too. 

From the counterfactual speculations of respected historians, to the imaginative leaps of SF authors, this site seeks to provide a complete listing of all literary and scholarly works that envisage human history twisted out of true from our own timeline.

The site ought to be of equal interest to history buffs and speculative fiction enthusiasts, so here is the URL: http://www.uchronia.net/


----------



## nemogbr (Feb 26, 2004)

THanks knivesout, just what I've been looking for .. 

Never heard of Gunpowder Empire before by Harry Turtledove, I think I'll chech it out at some point.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 29, 2004)

Wowsers - that certainly looks like some resource.


----------

